# Le Champion Ti Tire Size



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

What is the maximum size tire that can be used on the standard BD Ti frame?


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

On my LeChamp Ti Heat with 700x23c tires, I see about 3mm of clearance between the tire tread and the seatpost, and also about 3mm clearance between the tire tread and rear brake boss.

I think a 700x28c tire would be the absolute biggest that one can use on the LeChamp Ti frame.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks ... I was wondering if a 25cc tire would fit since there is some minimal space between the tire and the down tube....


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's a photo of my LeChamp Heat that shows how close the tire treads are to the rear brake boss and to the seat tube:










Those are 700x23c Specialized Armadillo tires on my bike.

A 700x25c tire isn't much bigger than my 23c Armadilloes though.. It should work.


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

700x25c. 28's are not guaranteed to fit. Scroll down to the very bottom of the page and look in the Tires row:

Road Titanium framesets - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Specialized Armadillo's use to run bigger both in height and width then their stated size, not sure if that's still true, but the pic you show with the Armadillo kind of looks like they still run large. 25 is the largest I would put on the bike especially using Armadillos.

I still have a set of Armadillo 23's and they are a bit larger then my Kenda Konstrictor 23's. If you have the original 23's that came with the bike (or if you have another bike with 23's) compare those with the Armadillo and see if their bigger then the other 23's.


----------

